# UBER CHECK for ISSUED ISOLATION



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I was hoping to get opinions. I want to see if others have had problems getting paid from Uber in regards to issued isolation.

I sent them in a document, script to be exact, from a health care professional stating I should self-isolate due to the virus.

This was the required documentation to get paid while not working for 14 days.

They took me off the app, but havent paid me. I have been waiting a while too.

I know they may be backed up, but I am starting to worry.

Has anyone else had this issue and if so, how long did it take till you received your money?

Thanks

d


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Don't worry. The offer is good through April 6 so I'm sure they will clear your documents after 3 days.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

misscrystal said:


> how long did it take till you received your money?


Paid for not working???......
This pandemic is turning everybody into Democrats: *confusion*
1) We stay home.
2) We don't go to work.
3) We complain about everything.
4) We wait for free money.
:rollseyes:
Welcome to the forum, I pray you stay healthy.


----------



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

It has been over a week


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

misscrystal said:


> It has been over a week :frown:


Good luck.
Read the threads in coronavirus forum to see if anyone else has been where you are.

Stay safe.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

We've got 3-4 drivers here so far who have posted actual proof of settlement from UBER.

There are 150,000 members here however.

Good luck.......I parked my ride last week on my own.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

misscrystal said:


> It has been over a week :frown:


Many employees are paid bi-weekly.......
You know, like in a real job?....... :coolio:


----------



## Jason15215 (Jul 16, 2019)

misscrystal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was hoping to get opinions. I want to see if others have had problems getting paid from Uber in regards to issued isolation.
> 
> ...


Good luck. Someone I know actually had corona virus diagnosed a week after Uber sent that message to everyone. He still has yet to see any money. He spoke to a friend of his that's an attorney and was told it's really up to Uber if they want to pay. Even though they sent that letter to everyone they are not obligated even though he was deactivated for a month (they basically wanted everyone under the Sun to medically clear him). Drivers are not employees and can be removed for any reason at any time


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Some people have been paid. There are two who had to shame Khosrowshahi publicly to get paid. Many people, however, have not been paid. It appears that the documentation that is good enough to get you waitlisted or de-activated is not good enough to get yo paid. This is about what I expect from Uber.

Some posters have warned drivers not to apply for it as F*ub*a*r* will waitlist you immediately based on the document and then will concoct some nonsensical excuse why that same document is not good enough to get you paid. Gr*yft* is no better.

I shudder to think at what F*ub*a*r* will require for a driver to be re-instated. A Clean Bill of Health from a doctor likely will not do it.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Some people have been paid. There are two who had to shame Khosrowshahi publicly to get paid. Many people, however, have not been paid. It appears that the documentation that is good enough to get you waitlisted or de-activated is not good enough to get yo paid. This is about what I expect from Uber.
> 
> Some posters have warned drivers not to apply for it as F*ub*a*r* will waitlist you immediately based on the document and then will concoct some nonsensical excuse why that same document is not good enough to get you paid. Gr*yft* is no better.
> 
> I shudder to think at what F*ub*a*r* will require for a driver to be re-instated. A Clean Bill of Health from a doctor likely will not do it.


Haven't we seen more than one story of drivers applying and then getting deactivated based on old complaints from months or years ago?



Jason15215 said:


> Good luck. Someone I know actually had corona virus diagnosed a week after Uber sent that message to everyone. He still has yet to see any money. He spoke to a friend of his that's an attorney and was told it's really up to Uber if they want to pay. Even though they sent that letter to everyone they are not obligated even though he was deactivated for a month (they basically wanted everyone under the Sun to medically clear him). Drivers are not employees and can be removed for any reason at any time


This is true. It sucks if you're used to being an employee, but this is part of the deal of being independent contractor.

What's a little disturbing is Uber made a promise and hesitant in keeping it. Same Song & Dance as it's always been, just add Coronavirus.

Had the stimulus money hit earlier, Uber wouldn't have even bothered with this.


----------



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Haven't we seen more than one story of drivers applying and then getting deactivated based on old complaints from months or years ago?
> 
> 
> This is true. It sucks if you're used to being an employee, but this is part of the deal of being independent contractor.
> ...


Uber wouldnt care if my Rickshaw blew up.


----------



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

Well, our world is changing drastically due to this health crisis in various ways. This type of behavior is looked down upon and will get bad press.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

misscrystal said:


> Well, our world is changing drastically due to this health crisis in various ways. This type of behavior is looked down upon and will get bad press.


Bad press hasn't stopped U/L yet...
Now is the time for that bad press to hit the newscycle; while everyone is distracted by the virus, the common person won't see it, those who do, won't care.

I say this because I've seen negative news ever since uber started. Same thing keeps happening over and over again...

Keep trying; hope for the best, while expecting nothing.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

misscrystal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was hoping to get opinions. I want to see if others have had problems getting paid from Uber in regards to issued isolation.
> 
> ...


It mostly a red-herring scam. Uber lure you in to self report yourself so they can deactivate the driver immediately and remove you off the platform then they don't want to hear about you.

You'll have to go out of the way and make enough noise & annoy them, shame them & really be up in their face for you to even see a dollar. They have no legal responsibilities to pay you a dime it is up to Uber discretion as with all of uber offers that are near impossible to claim.

Unfortunately a lot of drivers fall for the bait and they have to not only fight to get reactivated again when you are healthy again and ready to work so more hoops to jump through you most likely won't see any $$$ for all the trouble you went through. Think of it as a life lesson learnt and chin up ✔

https://www.businessinsider.com.au/...navirus-financial-assistance-2020-3?r=US&IR=T
*Uber promised to pay drivers who couldn't work because of the coronavirus. But drivers say Uber has been closing their accounts after they seek sick pay, and then ignoring or rejecting their claims.*

Even drivers in Australia been conned into it. They move the bar, they lie and quite simply the support staff just want you to get lost.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Haven't we seen more than one story of drivers applying and then getting deactivated based on old complaints from months or years ago?


We have seen both kinds. In some cases, it was clearly an excuse to dump a driver who had some old complaints. In some cases, though, it was a driver who had been no trouble. Three things notable in their absence are:

1. An advisory that if you submit a claim your account will be waitlisted. While that would make sense, not everyone thinks ahead that far.
2. An advisory that said waitlisting is either a temporary measure or a permanent de-activation (or even that it could lead to permanent de-activation).
3. The procedure for re-instatement of the account once you can prove that you have recovered.

As neither F*ub*a*r* nor Gr*yft* have published any of the above, I would shy from submitting a claim. You Uber Shills, Uber Trolls, Uber Boy Scouts and Lyft Camp Fire Girls will do well to understand that I do not necessarily damn either one for waitlisting, if a waitlisting is all that it is. Marry, I understand it; in the place of either one, I would do likewise. I do, however, damn them for a failure to let drivers know that they will be waitlisted and a failure to publish the procedure for re-instatement. It is their lack of thoroughness that I damn.



Immoralized said:


> It mostly a red-herring scam. Uber lure you in to self report yourself so they can deactivate the driver immediately and remove you off the platform then they don't want to hear about you.


I would not be surprised if this were, in fact, the case. This _is _F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* with which we are dealing, after all. Honesty and forthrightness never has been a virtue of either one. In fact, "virtue" and "Uber/Lyft" are mutually destructive terms.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

It was all a PR scam. I knew they would do exactly what they're doing. 
Not only is there little chance of getting any money from them, you'll probably be permanently deactivated.
Stay healthy and good luck with this.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Illini said:


> I knew they would do exactly what they're doing.


While I can not state that I knew that they would do it, I did consider the possibility. For this reason, I _ain't_ surprised that it has played out as it has. We _are _discussing F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft*, here.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

misscrystal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was hoping to get opinions. I want to see if others have had problems getting paid from Uber in regards to issued isolation.
> 
> ...


don't worry. the check is in the mail.


----------



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

Are you being sarcastic


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

misscrystal said:


> Are you being sarcastic


Ignore most replies here.
Try local media ...


----------



## Phil Lee (Apr 29, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Some people have been paid. There are two who had to shame Khosrowshahi publicly to get paid. Many people, however, have not been paid. It appears that the documentation that is good enough to get you waitlisted or de-activated is not good enough to get yo paid. This is about what I expect from Uber.
> 
> Some posters have warned drivers not to apply for it as F*ub*a*r* will waitlist you immediately based on the document and then will concoct some nonsensical excuse why that same document is not good enough to get you paid. Gr*yft* is no better.
> 
> I shudder to think at what F*ub*a*r* will require for a driver to be re-instated. A Clean Bill of Health from a doctor likely will not do it.


A test result that says you are now immune


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

I submitted my paperwork and got approved and paid by both Uber and Lyft. I applied fairly early, so maybe they're being more stingy with the payouts as they ended up getting more than they expected... I dunno. But in all the cases where people have said they had trouble it seemed like they were nitpicking the wording on the note. Basically looking for an excuse to deny, which is to be expected out of Uber. Lyft actually didn't give me any trouble with my note. I had to email back and forth a few times myself with Uber, but it finally got approved by them.

As far as deactivation, they automatically re-activated me when my 2 weeks was up. Lyft wanted a doctors note clearing me to go back to work, which I provided, and had no issue getting back on there.

I would check in with them to see where things are at, and if they give you any flack make sure to have your doctor reword the note to EXACTLY what they want. Good luck.


----------



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

Well, they re-activated me after I had called multiple times, had my case escalated and demanded to talk to a manager/supervisor.

Now, I am going to have to fight them on getting paid.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

misscrystal said:


> Well, they re-activated me after I had called multiple times, had my case escalated and demanded to talk to a manager/supervisor.
> 
> Now, I am going to have to fight them on getting paid.


Congratulations on your tenacity and good fortune! I talked to a company owner yesterday who said he's not hiring back most of the workers who are getting "Covid-19 notices" from their doctors, in order to stay home and collect unemployment. (Unemployment here in Illinois due to Covid-19 is about $1,060 @ week.)


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> Bad press hasn't stopped U/L yet...
> Now is the time for that bad press to hit the newscycle; while everyone is distracted by the virus, the common person won't see it, those who do, won't care.
> 
> I say this because I've seen negative news ever since uber started. Same thing keeps happening over and over again...
> ...


The only way to give them bad press ( Uber/Lyft) is to post on their twitter account over and over again. Writing how they lie to the drivers, how they steal from drivers. If almost everyone does it maybe things will change.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wg...ling-in-court-against-uber-and-lyft?_amp=true









Get ahold of BIDG see if they can help.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

observer said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wg...ling-in-court-against-uber-and-lyft?_amp=true
> View attachment 444990
> 
> 
> Get ahold of BIDG see if they can help.


If the courts force Uber/Lyft to treat us like employees, that would be good when we're sick, but our already low incomes would be going even lower, as Uber/Lyft retains more of the passenger's fare, for driver-related expenses and mandated state/federal employee taxes.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> If the courts force Uber/Lyft to treat us like employees, that would be good when we're sick, but our already low incomes would be going even lower, as Uber/Lyft retains more of the passenger's fare, for driver-related expenses and mandated state/federal employee taxes.


Yup. Becoming employees is the LAST thing anybody should want. We'll have our pay reduced, lose flexibility, and be FORCED to take benefits we may or may not want or need. I'd rather buy my own health insurance and choose whether or not I make myself eligible for unemployment based on how I structure my business.

People who want to be employees are ****ing idiots with critical thinking skills. They can't see past their nose and the false promise of something for free... There is NO free lunch in the real world. Everything comes with a cost.


----------



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

Well, Uber finally paid me and reactivated me. They only paid me a weeks worth of pay instead of two totaling 1,077. However, given how difficult this has been I won't complain. For anyone else, you just have to be persistent, patient and basically make it your full-time job. I had to call and write them multiple times. I kept contacting them till I got someone who directed me to the right person. You will get a lot of people who give you misguided information. You will get promises that dont happen. You just have to keep calling. Ask to speak to a manager/supervisor like I did. Many times they will tell you they dont have a manager on duty. Hang up and call back till someone else puts you on the phone with one. Make sure you tell them to have your case escalated too. Be nice to those actually really putting in the work to help you. I spoke to one woman who was very attentive to my needs and she helped me get reactivated. The nicer you are the more chances you have of making something happen. If you dont get anywhere with somebody or are getting frustrated with them, hang up and call back. It's all about getting the right person on the phone that can make magic happen. I did this for 2 weeks.

Lastly, the new policy pays much less. But, if you applied before the new policy began, you are entitled to 14 weeks pay. Just dont be surprised if you only get a week. Still more than the new policy.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

misscrystal said:


> Just dont be surprised if you only get a week.


I got 13 days instead of 14 days for some unknown reason. But I really can't be bothered to fight with Rohit any more to get the missing day.

In my case it was fairly difficult to get the money, but not as bad as I had expected. In the end it only took three or four emails. For the first few days Uber blanked me and just ignored my requests. Rohit then tried to tell me that I had to upload my medical letter via the law enforcement portal on Uber's website. I finally got my emails answered by an English-speaking rep who gave me the correct upload link and I got the money two days after that.


----------



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

Yea, I got told the same thing about the law enforcement page. But, it isnt true and I just ignored them on that. They will also try to tell you that you must upload a document from a healthcare provider showing proof you are healthy again. I was told this by some people, but didn't have to do it in the end. There isn't even a link to do it although they will try to tell you otherwise. The virus only lasts for 14 days and because Uber states they will reactive you in 14 days, they are obligated to.


----------

